# Novi michigan sub needed



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I am looking for 1-2 trucks with drivers 8' blade for about 6-7 hours a night. All at one location.


----------



## ajf82727 (Nov 14, 2006)

I might be interested. I have a 2004 2500HD with 8.5 foot plow and also a skid steer with 8 foot box plow. PM me and we can talk.

ajf82727


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

I am out of Keego and have two trucks with salters and 8' blade pm me or EMAIL="[email protected]"


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Novi*

Please give me a call, going to PM you the #. We already have a job in novi that doesn't take that long. Depending on exactly what you need we may be able to work something out.


----------



## deere-cat (Nov 30, 2006)

I could probably help you out, paphillips, if you still need somebody. Depending on where you are in Novi, it's just a short trip up US-23 or I-275 for me, even though I'm from Milan. I have an 8 foot Boss v-plow. If you're interested, please feel free to email me:
[email protected]

Thanks.

Let it snnnoooowwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Goose2169 (Jul 30, 2003)

*plowing*

im available to plow, f-250 7.5 meyer in belleville. let me know


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

still looking


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sub available*

Still available


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wondering if you need a salt truck, Dump W/ 6yd v-box? or know of any one who does? thanks - jon


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

heliski989;341374 said:


> Just wondering if you need a salt truck, Dump W/ 6yd v-box? or know of any one who does? thanks - jon


No sorry!!


----------



## Goose2169 (Jul 30, 2003)

sent you a pm, PA


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I sent out some Pm's everyone must be eating, be merry, or shopping!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

paphillips;341691 said:


> I sent out some Pm's everyone must be eating, be merry, or shopping!!


..........


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Sorry*

Was incognito from the net for the Christmas Holiday. I just pm'd you. You will get a quicker response if you call, but if you pm I will try to check daily for a couple days. Thanks!wesport


----------

